
PR Nightmares: When Political Correctness Goes Too Far - rhapsodic
http://www.forbes.com/sites/cherylsnappconner/2016/09/04/pr-nightmares-when-political-correctness-goes-too-far/#de02b7594488
======
Cozumel
It's like having a conference on Windows and uninviting Bill Gates! What are
these people thinking?

~~~
dalke
I think it's okay to not invite someone notable in the creation or development
of a topic because of their views on other topics.

Consider a PCR conference without inviting Mullis, or transistors without
inviting Shockley? (Back when he was alive, of course.)

More contentiously, a conference on DNA without inviting Watson. Or on US
covert actions in Chile without inviting Kissinger; who I think should be
tried as a war criminal.

At some point the personal views are very likely to get in the way of the goal
of the conference.

That said, the examples I listed above are many orders of magnitude more
severe than what's been brought up in regards to Nodevember/Crockford, and I'm
as clueless about what's going on as anyone else.

